# Firefox-35.0 force installs developer profile if USE=bindist

## dufeu

I'm not sure where to post this but I figured Networking was probably the best choice. Mods - please feel free to re-locate to a different forum.

I performed a world update last night which included upgrading Firefox to version 35.0.

I don't know if I should report this as a bug with the ebuild or if this is something new with firefox and, since I'm not a programmer, I don't know how to check this.

You can imagine how perturbed I was to find out that all of my saved site passwords were gone. All my history. All my bookmarks. Everything.

While I can (tediously and laboriously) recover most of the important vanished info, it's not really how I want to spend my Sunday.

If someone can confirm if this is a bug in the ebuild or if it's Mozilla not paying attention, I'll be happy to enter a bug report in the appropriate forum.

It has always been my expectation that at least passwords and bookmarks are retained between upgrades.

Edit There's been a bug posted. The problem is that a new developer profile is installed and you apparently can't change the profile. I'm seeing this as probably an upstream bug (just guessing). Comment #4 in bug 536683 should give people enough information to get around this issue.

----------

## Hu

Are you sure about that link?  Currently, www-client/firefox-35.0 USE=bindist - profile selection pre-selects dev-edition-default instead of previously selected profile has only comments 0-4, so your suggestion to look at comment #8 does not make sense in this context.  Is there an upstream bug report with a comment #8 that you meant to reference?

----------

## dufeu

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Are you sure about that link?  Currently, www-client/firefox-35.0 USE=bindist - profile selection pre-selects dev-edition-default instead of previously selected profile has only comments 0-4, so your suggestion to look at comment #8 does not make sense in this context.  Is there an upstream bug report with a comment #8 that you meant to reference?

 

You are correct - I meant comment #4. Updated post as well.

----------

